
Large Public Datasets Repository on AWS - amberj
https://aws.amazon.com/public-data-sets/
======
amberj
There is also AWS Public Datasets
([https://aws.amazon.com/datasets/](https://aws.amazon.com/datasets/)) which
are smaller than the "large" public datasets linked in this post.

